# Visu Abstürze Codesys PLCWinNT2.4.6.1



## maxi.cosi (11 Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe wieder einmal keinen Schimmer für eine Lösung meines Problems. Es ist wie folgt.

Ich habe eine Visu mit 3S Codesys V2.3.81 gebaut und fahre diese auf einen Desktop PC als Targetvisu mit PLCWinNT 2.4.6.1

Betriebssystem ist übrigends WinXP in nem Neuen PC mit 1gb Speicher.
Während des Absturzes schießt die CPU-Auslastung schlagartig auf etwa 70% hoch und verweilt dort bis die Task beendet bzw resettet wird. 

Soweit so gut. Ich habe für die Visu eine Lizenz instaliert und auch schon die zyklische refresh zeit der VISU_TASK auf 200ms hoch gedreht um traffic zu verringern, aber trotzdem stürzt mir das Ding regelmäßig nach 2-20 Mausbewegungen oder klicks ab. :shock:

Als Meldung bekomme ich "Access violation|Task = VISU_TASK" angezeigt und die Visu geht in stop.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wie ich dies Problem anfassen kann. Langsam habe ich keine Idee mehr was man noch machen kann.


Gruß Marco


----------



## DaHauer (1 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Marco,

Da du die WinPLC verwendest, gehe ich davon aus, dass deine Visu Task nicht in Echtzeit laufen muss.

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, als ich mein Prog für die Steuerung mit WinPLC simulieren wollte.
Versuch mal deineVisualisierung als freilaufende Task anzulegen.

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass WinXP damit viel besser zurecht kommt.

cheers
daniel


----------

